# Peterborough Fun Evening



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Greetings fellow campers! (Have always wanted to say that!) :lol: :lol: 

Thought it may be a good idea to entertain our offspring and I would like to propose an evening of "party" games for children, teenagers and anyone who is interested.

Games will not involve balls or disrupt anyone (well hopefully not) may involve a bit of noise but its a "Fun" evening.

Could you let me know if you would like your children to be included, how many you own, what make they are and their ages.

There will be prizes involved! (always and incentive!)

Regards

Greenie AKA JANET


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello janet,
My children would like to take part if you need participants.

Two 11 year old girls
10 year old boy
8 year old girl


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Janet

Sounds like fun to me (and the children :lol: ).
We will be landing at the show on Friday - PM (due to school!!)

My two would love to join in with any games etc.
The makes and models of my two are:

Bradley (Boy) aged 10 and Sophie (Girl) aged 6 on the 29.04.08.

If you need any help please shout me.

Anita


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Janet

My two girls would love to join in

Jessica (2) and Shona (45)


stew


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Greenie

You can count us in too and I'm willing to give you a hand.

Adam 11 and Karl 10.

I have booked for the evening entertainment on saturday night with Julian Clary though so don't know if that will clash??

We will be arriving Friday afternoon and leaving Sunday late afternoon.

Julie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shona (45),

Her older sister, surely?

Dave


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Greetings fellow campers! (Have always wanted to say that!) :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thought it may be a good idea to entertain our offspring and I would like to propose an evening of "party" games for children, teenagers and anyone who is interested.
> 
> ...


I suppose "us" oldies will have to stay with the usual "fun evening". 
With our own recipe of games like...
Trying to remember names (including our own)
Trying to walk straight lines after the liquid giggly stuff.
Singing along with 60's music. etc etc.

You oldies out there know the rest of the rules

Soundman


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Shona (45),Her older sister, surely? Dave_

I keep trying to get Shona to colour her hair the same but her excuse it might cause confusion as people might think they are sisters :lol: :lol:

What sort of times are you thinking about for the games, late afternoon or evening or other?

stew


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Stew

Was thinking around 6ish it might be a come along when you can type of thing and join in what ya fancy - we are not military trained!

Alot depends on the weather - fingers crossed on that front!

Regards

Janet


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Nuke has promised to try and fit the gazebo into his van, if he does that will provide an under cover area for kids activities during the day or early evening and somewhere to congregate for adults during the evenings. Which brings up the inevitable next request - can some of you folk arriving on Thursday please volunteer to help erect it? It's not too difficult, just slot the frame together, pull the cover over the top and peg down. A few helping hands to dismantle it on Sunday morning would also be useful.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any preference as to times we entertain the little dears as we have a wideish range of ages.

Obviously depends on evening entertainment for adults as well so was maybe proposing from 4 o'clock onwards or another thought was perhaps do an hour have a break for maybe some tea and then continue - we could always just suck it and see how the children feel.

Thanks to Angie for supplying the parachute just need a nice hunky pilot with a plane please? 8O 

Regards

Janet


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Peterborough Fun*

My parachute is old and full of holes, I'm keeping my feet firmly on the ground thank you.

Depending number/age/size of kids we may need a couple of strong armed volunteers to man the chute.....

  

Angie.......


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*SECURITY*

KIDS
I was travelling all the way from Basingstoke to escape from them, (and their own offspring!)!
HELP

Don,t forget the M16 carbine's for the security to use to keep them in line.

Grumpy.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Grumpy

As you don't seem to be on our list of attendees for this show, the kids won't be bothering you will they. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: SECURITY*



CliveMott said:


> Don,t forget the M16 carbine's for the security to use to keep them in line.


Don't worry Clive, we've got Angie - she's much more effective than a M16 with kids. :wink:

I was intending coming over to see you if the noise gets too much anyway. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

> _"I was intending coming over to see you if the noise gets too much anyway"_


Yeh me too!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Time it for when the pancakes are on, then. You'll have to have two sittings, Clive.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Weather permitting - but then again there are the Gazebo,s!
C.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

> an evening of "party" games for children, teenagers and anyone who is interested.


If anyone else is taking children to the show please let greenasthegrass know their names and ages to help her plan her evening.

Big kids are welcome as well I think :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Roll up, roll up - any more names for the games evening - may now be open to bigger children as found a really good game for adults as well - all you need is enthusiasm!

Any more kids, big kids and loonies wanna sign up?

Regards

Greenie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"as found a really good game for adults as well - all you need is enthusiasm!"

Why is it I sense this is a euphemism for Gazebo erection rather than a reference to wielding corkscrews and glasses? 

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh how can you be so cynical Dave - wash your mind out with .... a glass of wine!!!

No erections involved 8O 

And there are prizes! woo hooo that got you interested?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> "as found a really good game for adults as well - all you need is enthusiasm!"
> 
> Why is it I sense this is a euphemism for Gazebo erection rather than a reference to wielding corkscrews and glasses?
> 
> Dave


We've got the Motordome if required. We also have a double gazebo thingy but I know which one I'd rather be under in rain or gale 8)

Andy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> wielding corkscrews and glasses?


Been a while since I've witnessed the world famous Burleigh wine cork magic Dave :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Fun Evening*

I will need some adult kids to help me hold up the parachute.

It gets blooming tiring on the old arms.

Oh and some dry ground to play on....

Angie.......


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Looks like weather may be best on Friday for out door activities according to metcheck

Web Page Name

Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

11mm of rain on Saturday afternoon/evening 8O 8O, but dry on Friday night :lol: :lol:

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=Peterborough

Greenie - My two boys will join in the Fun - Adam 11yrs and Karl 10yrs.

I'll also join in if possible between throwing a boule or two.

Julie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi ladyrunner

I think you'll find greenies party night is on Saturday, so you will be able to join in :roll: :roll:

Have you seen the Featured MH Photo on the right side of the front page?

Look at the lovely blue sky at Peterborough last year, perhaps the weather men have got it wrong for this year and we'll be lucky again. I think it was the only dry show last year


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi ladyrunner
> 
> I think it was the only dry show last year


No your wrong there Jen Shepton in September was brilliant :lol:

Jac


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

All this cold weathers got to run out :!:

It will be so hot *everyone* will be moaning that its too hot :hotsun: :hotsun:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all

at least 1 girl aged 9 possible a second if we bring a friend, ps we won't be topless but maybe legless

Graham and kay


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh lots of willing little helpers coming along nicely

Weather could hopefully be picking up! So far am thinking of starting maybe 4ish and continuing till we stop! 8O 

Think would like to propose some fun stuff for the bigger kids as well and will get the little dears to nominate their trainers and we can show everyone else what a fun lot we are!

Think may have to lay down before have even started! 8O 8O 

So far about 15-20 sprogs and sprogettes am thinking there must be more! if they shy they can come and watch first?

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Currently Metcheck's saying Friday evening 16 degrees, partly cloudy and no rain, Saturday topping off at 19 degrees and no rain 'til late evening.
I can't believe it, we've not seen temperatures like that for 7 months.
I just hope it doesn't all collapse before the weekend.

Andy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Weather is definitely looking more promising :lol: :lol: 

Keep everything crossed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Greenie

I have one (girl, aged 7) who might like to watch first, before committing to joining in...

She's the sensible one!

But I'll join in anything, if that's OK? :lol: 

Lys


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes fine Lys!

More the merrier!

apparently RedSonja bring weather with her so go Sonja go bring lots on! apparently mini heat wave now - not holding breath!

Regards

Greenie


----------

